# Heidi Klum - shows some serious leg in a ruffled dress as she is spotted this evening while on her way to NYFW event in New York 07.09.2018 (21x)



## ddd (8 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## weazel32 (8 Sep. 2018)

:thx:für die schöne Heidi


----------



## looser24 (8 Sep. 2018)

Sieht wieder hinreißend aus


----------



## Naddi (8 Sep. 2018)

:thx:
Außer Heidi sind die deutschen Promis eine langweilige Truppe


----------



## hirnknall (8 Sep. 2018)

Trotz ihrem jungen Stecher ist auch bei ihr die Zeit nicht stehengeblieben soso


----------



## wlody (8 Sep. 2018)

Sie sieht echt klasse aus! :thx::thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Sep. 2018)

wo ist denn ihr Pfleger?


----------



## Suedoldenburger (9 Sep. 2018)

Sie sollte sich bei kleinem einfach einmal altersgerecht kleiden !!!


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2018)

super sexy Outfit


----------



## gunnar86 (10 Sep. 2018)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## alexxxxxi (11 Sep. 2018)

bewundernswert


ddd schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (16 Sep. 2018)

Super Heidi!


----------



## FSH34 (17 Sep. 2018)

Nicht schlecht die Heidi


----------



## thomatho (21 Sep. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Trotz ihrem jungen Stecher ist auch bei ihr die Zeit nicht stehengeblieben soso



Ich finde dieses übertriebene Make up und der wethairlook offenbaren, dass sie doch schon so langsam richtig alt wird.


----------



## SHAPPY (22 Sep. 2018)

Danke für Heidi!


----------



## Oldman139de (22 Sep. 2018)

Danke für Heidi


----------



## krull003 (30 Sep. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Trotz ihrem jungen Stecher ist auch bei ihr die Zeit nicht stehengeblieben soso



Nicht "trotz" sonder "wegen"

Sie scheint es zu brauchen. Ihre Mumu hat bestimmt schon mehr Schwäze gesehen als Schlüppis.


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Sep. 2018)

krull003 schrieb:


> Nicht "trotz" sonder "wegen"
> 
> Sie scheint es zu brauchen. Ihre Mumu hat bestimmt schon mehr Schwäze gesehen als Schlüppis.



und Dein winziger Wurm hat bestimmt noch keine Mumu gesehen?


----------



## Stambo83 (30 Sep. 2018)

wow der hammer


----------



## kauwi (5 Okt. 2018)

krull003 schrieb:


> Nicht "trotz" sonder "wegen"
> 
> Sie scheint es zu brauchen. Ihre Mumu hat bestimmt schon mehr Schwäze gesehen als Schlüppis.



Wobei der Kaulitz einer der "Ärmeren" von ihren bisherigen Lovern sein dürfte :WOW:


----------



## Stoffel7 (6 Okt. 2018)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Balian (7 Okt. 2018)

Danke für Heidi! Echt Hammer


----------



## admiral26 (8 Okt. 2018)

Hammer, danke sehr!


----------



## benti (17 Okt. 2018)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## weazel32 (17 Okt. 2018)

alexxxxxi schrieb:


> bewundernswert



Atemberaubend


----------



## Armenius (17 Okt. 2018)

Hey,hey:thx::thumbup:


----------



## screamer (19 Okt. 2018)

Traumhafte Beine


----------



## gonzeri1978 (4 Mai 2019)

great cleavage! thaaanks!


----------



## Himbel (30 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dimajeer (1 Nov. 2022)

danke für die hübsche Heidi


----------



## Drevil1215 (1 Nov. 2022)

Vielen Dank für sexy Heidi, ich finde dass sie echt noch heiss ausschaut, wir werden ja auch nicht jünger


----------



## nicco12 (26 Nov. 2022)

Gorgeous legs! Thanks for Heidi!


----------

